# Lowering Springs for 91 100 2.3 Quattro?



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

Cant seem to find lowering springs for this particular car. Is there such a thing available?

Thanks.


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

Sure. H&R makes them - PN 29616. Not sure if H&R still makes them, but there are several on eBay. 



8716valver said:


> Cant seem to find lowering springs for this particular car. Is there such a thing available?
> 
> Thanks.


----------

